# Roland GX-24 and IMAC



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello folks. I read through some other threads that talked about this topic. They seemed to be older threads and was hoping for any updated info.

I currently am running a PC using roland cut studio and a GX-24. I also use Illustrator CS.

Its about time I have to upgrade software and computer. Although my current computer was purchased about 7 years ago it is still an awesome power house. I have a Dell workstation its a dual 3.3ghz Xeon processor station with 4gigs of sddr2 ram. Also running a 15000 rpm scsi hard drive and 10000 rpm scsi hard drive in this machine. Graphic Card is a nvidia quadro fx 3400 with 256 memory.

I am interested in purchasing the new IMAC 27" with the quadcore i7 processors and was going to upgrade photoshop cs and illustrator cs to mac.

I checked with accurip and looks like it can run on a mac for my screen-printing side of the business BUT the vinyl side is where I am seeing issues. Since I have a Roland GX-24 it apears to me the fast answer is it wont run using a mac unless you are running windows on your mac.

I came across this website
http://rapidshare-free-download.com/download/roland+cutstudio+for+mac.html

it shows that there is roland cut studio for the mac. Has anyone tried this??? and if so were you successful??

I also saw that there is a update plug in from roland to run the gx-24 on cs3 or cs4 on a mac, my problem their is that I really like the cut studio software and have many many customer files in that software format. How would I get the roland cut studio files to work in illustrator on a mac ???

I was hoping since the other threads were older that there was a miracle solution now.

If I can't get it to work the other option I thought was to just use my current pc strictly for cutting so I can still use cut studio with no down time and hassle free cutting. I could just to the graphics on the mac version of illustrator and save file as an older version and move it to the pc so I can access the vector art and cut this way.

Please any info and input would be appreciated.

Rich

Oh yes and happy new year!!!!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Rich,

I haven't used Roland's CutStudio for the Mac OS, but hoping someone here has who will chime in. 

I would like to ask, did you receive CutStudio when you purchased your GX24? If purchased new, CutStudio is included for both the Mac and Windows OS. If you can locate your disk, check to see if the Mac version is indeed on it. You may already have what you need, aside from feedback on how well (or not) it works. 

If you did not buy your Roland new (and thus, did not get CutStudio included), my suggestion is to purchase it here once you've learned if it will satisfy your needs on the Mac side:

Roland CutStudio Software


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes I bought it new and have the disk. 

I don't remember it askng me about the mac, I will view my docs

thanks


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Cool beans! 

Let us know if you have it, install it and if it does what you need. I do not anticipate an issue opening your existing CS files in the Mac version, but not certain.


----------



## dtogs (Apr 1, 2007)

Currently running Cut Studio on Mac (Snow Leopard) with Illustrator CS4. No problems at all. Roland phone support can get you through the install.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

dtogs said:


> Currently running Cut Studio on Mac (Snow Leopard) with Illustrator CS4. No problems at all. Roland phone support can get you through the install.


did you install cut studio from the disk or did you have to download a file from roland. 

So you have the actual progam cutstudio on your mack and not just cutting from illustrator??
this is what I am hoping for as it is just easier to use cut studio.

I had called Roland last week and was told it would not work but could have been someone who just did not know.

did you have to install windows on your mac?? are you using parelles or fusion?? or running bootcamp??


Please exlpain 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

when you contact Roland...ask for Dana...he is the manager of the cutter div..also if you have not joined the user group...you can get lots of help there. the link to join is:
Roland User Forums


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

vipgraphx said:


> Hello folks. I read through some other threads that talked about this topic. They seemed to be older threads and was hoping for any updated info.
> 
> I currently am running a PC using roland cut studio and a GX-24. I also use Illustrator CS.
> 
> ...


Rich,
We don't make CutStudio for the Mac. The download you referenced is in regards to the cutstudio plugin for illustrator. If you wish to use CutStudio on your mac, you'd have to get a Windows emulator like Fusion, Boot Camp or Parallels and install windows inside it for cutstudio to run like it does on a PC. 

-Dana


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

dcurtisroland said:


> Rich,
> We don't make CutStudio for the Mac. The download you referenced is in regards to the cutstudio plugin for illustrator. If you wish to use CutStudio on your mac, you'd have to get a Windows emulator like Fusion, Boot Camp or Parallels and install windows inside it for cutstudio to run like it does on a PC.
> 
> -Dana


Are you the person that helped dtogs install?

I heard of parralells and fusion for the mac. Is there any downside of running this way??

Will roland be releasing cutstudio for the MAC in the future, seems as though they should.

Thanks!
Rich


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

vipgraphx said:


> Are you the person that helped dtogs install?
> 
> I heard of parralells and fusion for the mac. Is there any downside of running this way??
> 
> ...


We've tested it here and there's no problem. Just don't use the internet explorer in the windows emulator, stick with Safari 


As for CutStudio for Mac, I've made that request to my engineering department, but I'm afraid it's quite a ways away from becoming a reality.

-Dana


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

dcurtisroland said:


> We've tested it here and there's no problem. Just don't use the internet explorer in the windows emulator, stick with Safari
> 
> 
> As for CutStudio for Mac, I've made that request to my engineering department, but I'm afraid it's quite a ways away from becoming a reality.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Guess I will just have to way the pros and cons. I use 
my gx24 so much that it seems as though I should just stay in the pc platform since most likely windows would always be running in the mac.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

dcurtisroland said:


> Rich,
> We don't make CutStudio for the Mac. The download you referenced is in regards to the cutstudio plugin for illustrator. If you wish to use CutStudio on your mac, you'd have to get a Windows emulator like Fusion, Boot Camp or Parallels and install windows inside it for cutstudio to run like it does on a PC.
> 
> -Dana


Thanks for clarifying this. I thought the boxed CS product had a Mac OS version when reading the ad.

Mac users with Rolands (or planning to buy them) can always send Roland feedback to ask that a Mac OS version be created.


----------

